# Can anyone help me find this music?



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

Hey, can anyone help me find this music, I don't actually have a recording but I remember it very clearly. It had no vocals and only music, the beat went like this kind of slowly:

HUM HUMM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM

And kept repeating. I think it was a background music for a rap song or something. Oh, and I already tried Sound Hound etc. I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (May 15, 2012)

The only thing that comes to my mind is "Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm".


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

HiroshiYamauchi said:


> The only thing that comes to my mind is "Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm".



No that's not it. I think it was more like modern/techno and it had no vocals.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, i kinda knew that it wasn't what you're looking for, but it's hard to try to figure out a song only by description. Isn't there any other details you remember about the song?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 15, 2012)

With a description like that I don't think anyone will be able to help you.


----------



## yusuo (May 15, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> Hey, can anyone help me find this music, I don't actually have a recording but I remember it very clearly. It had no vocals and only music, the beat went like this kind of slowly:
> 
> HUM HUMM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM
> 
> And kept repeating. I think it was a background music for a rap song or something. Oh, and I already tried Sound Hound etc. I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me.




You serious, i don't think anyones gunna get this one all your given us to go on is HUM HUMM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM and that not really alot for a song are you sure it wasnt tra la la la la


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

HiroshiYamauchi said:


> Yeah, i kinda knew that it wasn't what you're looking for, but hard to try to figure out a song only by description. Isn't there any other details you remember about the song?



Well it was really long, it never changed it's beat, it wasHUM HUMM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM HUM the whole time. Actually It went more like HUM HUM HUM HUM-HUM HUM HUM HUM The red part is slower and the blue part is faster.




yusuo said:


> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, can anyone help me find this music, I don't actually have a recording but I remember it very clearly. It had no vocals and only music, the beat went like this kind of slowly:
> ...


but I
Whoah, don't get upset for *ME* being dumb, *I* knew it wasn't a lot was just asking because *I* urgently needed it for a project.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2012)

Can you remember where you heard it?


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

Veho said:


> Can you remember where you heard it?


I heard it at a concert, they just used it as a background music for their rap though. I tried asking them for the the music in the rap though and were thinking I wanted their lyrics instead and then said no, even after I tried to explain it to them in every detail I could.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 15, 2012)

Your best bet is WatZatSong.com

Completely anonymous iirc so you don't have to worry about sounding like an idiot when you hum it in.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Your best bet is WatZatSong.com
> 
> Completely anonymous iirc so you don't have to worry about sounding like an idiot when you hum it in.


Thanks I'll try it now (If I can find a MIC though.)


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 15, 2012)

I already uploaded it to that website but just to be sure I'm uploading it here too. 
So, does anyone know this music, and it keeps going on and on.
BTW: I had my cousin do it because I have a cold.


----------

